# Does HR21-700 support eSata?



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

I had 2 HR20-700's working fine with a Seagate FAP750.

One HR20-700 was replaced by a tech with a HR21-700.

After he activated the unit and left I powered it down and correctly installed a FAP750. The unit worked about 15 minutes then froze. Tried installing two more times with no success.

Removed the FAP and reformated on my PC, reinstalled, same problem.

Took the FAP750 from the HR21-700 and mounted it with the HR20-700 works fine. Took the FAB750 that was mounted with the HR20-700 and mounted it with the HR21-700 same problem.

The chance of both drives being defective is almost nil, especially since they both work with the HR20-700.

So what to do? Any thoughts, tip or suggestions would be appreciated. And yes all cables are OK and installation of FAP's was done correctly.

Any one out there using a FAP750 with their HR21-700?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes,

But there appears to be something with the FAP and the HR21 
Other eSATA solutions have been used and work with out issues.


----------



## SirJW (Nov 13, 2007)

Marathon, I have the same problem w/ my FAP and HR-21

Earl - What are the other eSATA solutions that work?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

This is depressing to hear. I've been leaning toward trading in my 20 for a 21 to see if it might fix a couple of problems I've been having with the 20 but I wouldn't want to give up my FAP 750. Any word on what the problem is between the 21 and the FAP and whether this might be resolved in the near future?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Guys, make sure your FAP is operating at 3.0, not 1.5. The HR21 will not work with drives at 1.5.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Does this mean you've had success with your HR21 and the FAP? If so, how do you go about making sure the FAP is on 3.0? Is this something you can access by plugging it into your computer and accessing . . . well, accessing something or other?



RunnerFL said:


> Guys, make sure your FAP is operating at 3.0, not 1.5. The HR21 will not work with drives at 1.5.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

shendley said:


> Does this mean you've had success with your HR21 and the FAP? If so, how do you go about making sure the FAP is on 3.0? Is this something you can access by plugging it into your computer and accessing . . . well, accessing something or other?


No, I don't have an FAP. But I do know someone who was having lockup issues with his HR21 until he changed his sata to 3.0.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

marathonman89, 

I had had the EXACT same problem.......I mean EXACTLY. Now I know the 750 Seagate goes back to the store...Locally I think the Western Digital - My Book Home 750GB External Hard Drive is my only Esata alternative, unless I buy off the net. Anybody have experience with the HR21 with this. I know its ok with the HR 20 (I think).


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI - According to the specs at the Seagate Website the FAP750 is 3GB/Sec out of the Box. I took a good look at the drive while switching it around and did not see ANY user adjustable jumpers or settings. If the transfer rate is software controllable I have not seen that info on the Seagate Website.


----------



## SirJW (Nov 13, 2007)

RunnerFL thanks for the insight.

Can someone describe to us how to change the FAP from 1.5 to 3.0?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SirJW said:


> Marathon, I have the same problem w/ my FAP and HR-21
> 
> Earl - What are the other eSATA solutions that work?


I know the TenBox works...

I have only see a few others that bought eSATA cases, and "made" their own eSATA device.


----------



## tbever (Nov 19, 2007)

marathonman89 said:


> I had 2 HR20-700's working fine with a Seagate FAP750.
> 
> One HR20-700 was replaced by a tech with a HR21-700.
> 
> ...


I have an hr 20 working fine with a FAP 750 with the correct cable from newegg. I got a second DVR hr 21 with an identical FAP setup. It will run initially for a few minutes (about 20 to 30 minutes) then it completely locks up. I thought the FAP is a 3 mb/s device. Any solution would be appreciated. I can use the FAP elsewhere but it's still a bummer.


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

Update - I tried to install a Western Digital EBook 750 on both the HR20 and HR21. Neither unit would even initialize just kept trying to reboot every minute or so. At least the FAP750 works AOK with the HR20.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

It appears the hr21 esata does not work with any solutions yet........I've scanned the forums, and no one has replied affirmatively yet. They hint that there is a solution, but no follow up on others questions. Post any workable solution if they exist. Might be because the the hr21 software is not as mature as the HR20


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobinyuma said:


> It appears the hr21 esata does not work with any solutions yet........I've scanned the forums, and no one has replied affirmatively yet. They hint that there is a solution, but no follow up on others questions. Post any workable solution if they exist. Might be because the the hr21 software is not as mature as the HR20


Read up 4 posts for you where Earl confirms the TenBox works with the HR21.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Read up 4 posts for you where Earl confirms the TenBox works with the HR21.


I'm interested in working HR21 eSATA setups as well. I'd rather not spend the kind of money to get a TenBox and I have some internal SATA drives already. Now I am looking for an enclosure that works.


----------



## Cranky64 (Sep 18, 2007)

They should call it the Twelve-Box for the number of C-notes it will set you back. :lol:



RunnerFL said:


> Read up 4 posts for you where Earl confirms the TenBox works with the HR21.


----------



## jdeaton (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm having a similar problem but with an HR20-700 and an HR20-100. I posted this yesterday in another thread:

From July through the end of August my 750 GB Free Agent Pro worked flawlessly with my HR20-700. Since the 0x194 CE in early September, I have had problems. With the FAP connected to my HR20-700 I would often get a black screen with no audio when coming out of stand by or the picture would freeze with a loss of audio during live TV. I kept hoping each subsequent CE would cure the problem, but no luck. I eventually exchanged the FAP for another one, I replaced the eSATA cable for one that does not require trimming of the connector and finally swapped my 700 for my 100, and I continue to have eSATA related problems. In the case of eSATA and my 100 I encounter continual rebooting. In both cases, disconnecting the FAP from the 700 and the 100 resulted in normal/stable operation of my HR20’s. So… Two FAP’s, two HR20’s and two eSATA cables and problems since 0x194. Is it software or hardware?

Any ideas sure would be appreciated.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I am running the HR21-700 with the Antec MX-1 enclosure and a Western Digital 750GB drive. I've had no problems in the month I have been using it.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Anybody out there with a 21 have any success getting the FAP to work with it? From what I've read, I suspect that no one has been able to get it to work. But if I'm mistaken, that would be very informative to hear.


----------



## gator135 (Nov 20, 2007)

I bought a FAP 500 but am returning it today since no one has a solution for the HR21-700. If a solution is found, keep us posted.


----------



## redwoode (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm running a WD Caviar GP WD10EACS 1TB in the KingWin eSata enclosure recommended here ($22 at newegg). Is working flawlessly.


----------



## tbever (Nov 19, 2007)

GAM said:


> I am running the HR21-700 with the Antec MX-1 enclosure and a Western Digital 750GB drive. I've had no problems in the month I have been using it.


I had no luck with the FAP 750 so I got the Antec MX-1 from the office supply store that sounds like maples for 54. They had one on the shelf and matched their own online price (the store price was about 20 higher). I got the WD 1 TB drive from Fry's and so far it works perfectly although I only just connected it so I will reserve judgment.

Impressions of the Antec case: silent, well constructed. Comments I have read elsewhere indicated others had noted some fan noise but I could not hear any. It is quieter than the HR 21 which is nearly silent already. I have several other Antec computer cases and like them the mx21 isolates the hard drive with rubber gromets to make it quieter. Given the hard drive will probably be powered up all the time I think a cooled case is important, but I am no expert.

While I was at Fry's I picked up the Kingwin case (Z1-35EU-BK). I opened it up but it felt very cheaply made and the aesthetics were not too my liking: chrome trim etc. It may work but it looks cheap. I am going to take this one back.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree, the MX-1 is very well made and there is virtually no noise.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The antec mx-1 is by far the best affordable actively cooled case I have come across. For the DIY'ers for a single drive solution, it doesnt get much better.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Another confirmation on the Antec MX-1 for the HR21


----------



## pnyberg (Oct 31, 2007)

I too have had no luck with my new HR21 and an FAP 750 nor a WD MyBook 1TB. I was considering replacing the internal drive, but I think the MX-1 or Kingwin looks like a better solution. I have a WD Caviar 750 on the way thanks to Black Friday and online ads.


----------



## tivo_pilot (Sep 6, 2007)

Tried 2 different FAP 750s with my HR21-700--NO LUCK !! However, I just bought the Antec MX-1 case and a Seagate 750 GB SATA drive and so far ( 7 hours now) no lockups or problems. Must be something in the FAP firmware that doesn't like the HR21-700. Let's see if it goes several days!


----------



## alliswater (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you need to have 3Gb/s drive or set it to do 1.5? If you buy a new HD and enclosure, do you need to format it first or will the DVR do it?


----------



## tivo_pilot (Sep 6, 2007)

The unit will format itself very quickly (seconds). You need to remove the jumper that is attached to the Seagate 750. That will insure 3 gbs. Working fine since Monday. Am going to attach a similar unit today to my other HR21-700. It even works fine through the recent 18f upgrade (last night). No freezes, skips or any problems. I recommend it highly!


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

tivo_pilot said:


> The unit will format itself very quickly (seconds). You need to remove the jumper that is attached to the Seagate 750. That will insure 3 gbs. Working fine since Monday. Am going to attach a similar unit today to my other HR21-700. It even works fine through the recent 18f upgrade (last night). No freezes, skips or any problems. I recommend it highly!


There is no user-accssible jumpers on the FAP750. If I'm wrong, please correct me...

From what I've read in this thread, I take it that the FAP750 is useless with the
HR21? (or vice versa) 

Thanks!


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello all,

I started this thread back on November 16 and have been looking for a solution to the HR21/eSata incompatibility issues ever since. Some posts indicated that there were build it yourself remedies. Though never trying them I'm sure they worked for the posters. I was looking for a simpler, more turnkey solution to the problem and I may have found it. Office Max is selling a 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive on sale through 12/8/07 for $299.00. I bought one this morning at Office Depot (they matched the price) installed it around 9AM and have had it recording HD ever since. All previous Hard Drives crashed at about 20 minutes after installation so I hope this is a possible solution. 

I have the HR21 setup to record HD on both tuners through noon tomorrow (12/4). I will up date this post around that time advising success or failure and if successful HD approximate calculated recording capacity of the Drive.

Pete


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I wish I had seen this thread before I got the FAP 750. I had the same drive on my HR20-100 and it's been working flawlessly. Today I found that my HR21 would not respond to the play functions. It would only work using the channels up/down and menu buttons. A RBR got it working, but erased all of my recordings.

I'm not looking forward to going back to Costco to return this drive.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Will the 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive work on the HR20? I'm trying to determine what drive to get taking into account that I may have a different or additional HR in the future.


----------



## tivo_pilot (Sep 6, 2007)

to Kathymoore...there is a small jumper on the Seagate 750 internal drive (NOT THE FAP).


----------



## tivo_pilot (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott J said:


> Will the 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive work on the HR20? I'm trying to determine what drive to get taking into account that I may have a different or additional HR in the future.


I have the Antec MX-1 enclosure and an internal Seagate 750GB drive together and working on 2 H21-700s. Have been working for almost 2 weeks now with NO problems. The unit is easy to install. Just remove the cover of the MX-1 (that's the hard part). Then just plug in the Seagate 750 to the connector, and replace the cover. Then remove power to the HR21, plug in the MX-1/Seagate drive and power up the HR21. It formats the drive automatically and you are good to go. Remember-you will not be able to access programs stored on the original drive and will have to reprogram the Favorites.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, the Antec MX-1 has worked for many people and is very easy to install. Also, it comes with an esata cable.


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello,

Following up on yesterdays post. The 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive has been recording HD from both HR21 Tuners since 12pm, 12/3/07, approximately 22 hours. That equates to 44 hours of HD recording which has used 21% of the HD's capacity. In round figures I estimate the Drive can hold 175 hours of HD recording. The drive is quite and I can't hear the fan unless i put my ear to the unit. So, I guess this is the solution I was looking for, an out of the box solution that works with the HR71. Now the only question is how dependable is the drive. I'm hoping that since the Drive has a 5 year warranty for parts and labor it will be OK.

Pete


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> I wish I had seen this thread before I got the FAP 750.


Me too. I received a new HR21 on Wednesday of last week. I ordered my FAP on Saturday. It is supposed to be here tomorrow. At least I know not to bother hooking it up.

How the heck are people supposed to know what works and what doesn't if they are not on this forum 24x7? Of course I would not know you could even hook up a drive if it was not for this forum!

peter


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

stewp97 said:


> Me too. I received a new HR21 on Wednesday of last week. I ordered my FAP on Saturday. It is supposed to be here tomorrow. At least I know not to bother hooking it up.
> 
> How the heck are people supposed to know what works and what doesn't if they are not on this forum 24x7? Of course I would not know you could even hook up a drive if it was not for this forum!
> 
> peter


Hi folks,

First of all, I want to thank everyone in this forum for sharing information. Without that, I would've never gotten to this point.

This post is to hopefully give some hope to Peter and others from a newbie by letting you know that I have a working configuration with an HR21-700 and a Seagate FAP750 (purchased from costco like many others).

Some history: after exploring the various confirmed esata configurations I rushed down to costco for the FAP and, of course, elsewhere to get the cable. I then rushed home and hooked everything up only to see the same disappointing list of items I had already recorded indicating the internal drive was still being used. I then read some more only to discover that I hadn't paid close enough attention: it seems as though, to date, the only confirmed configurations with an FAP are with the HR20, NOT the HR21  . I then found this thread which seemed to confirm that the FAP was a dead end. I proceeded to order the Antec MX-1 enclosure (from buy.com) along with a WD 1TB drive (from newegg).

Now, for those patient enough to have read this far (sorry for carrying on), this is where it gets interesting. By sheer luck, the mx-1 got here today about 2 hrs before the drive did. I was getting ancy and, inspired by another post, I proceeded to try ripping the drive out of the FAP and putting it into the mx-1. Don't ask me why but, I decided what the heck and first I took the cable that came with the mx-1 and tried that with the FAP as is and the hr-21 (the one upstairs, I have 2). Volia!, it worked first try, no butchering of the cable and in the standard FAP enclosure!!! I verified this by booting several times with and without the FAP connected and verified different listings based on what was recorded on each drive. I also confirmed that it was the cable by again trying the initial one I bought (I was wondering if maybe it had been a DVR software update instead of the cable) and verified that I couldn't see the FAP with that cable. Earlier this evening I recorded a couple of HD movies in parallel and everything works perfectly.

Of course, since then, the 1TB drive showed up and I went ahead and set that up in the mx-1, disconnected the FAP upstairs (I only have 1 working cable!) and hooked that setup to my downstairs hr-21 (I'm sure you call can appreciate the 1TB drive trumping the 750 GB drive .

The moral of the story: there's hope yet for your FAP, it's DEFINITELY the cable. I ordered the SIIG cable (referenced in this forum many times) and plan on using that with the FAP and the HR21 upstairs. A question for the many of you that know a whole lot more than me, does my investigation and resolution make sense? I'm surprised that I'm the first one to get an FAP to work with the HR21 by simply using the right cable. Further, is it correct for me to assume that, if the cable that came with the mx-1 works, the SIIG cable will work as well?

thanks,
--s


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

strandboy said:


> Hi folks,
> Further, is it correct for me to assume that, if the cable that came with the mx-1 works, the SIIG cable will work as well?
> 
> thanks,
> --s


Well, I can tell you tomorrow as that is when my FAP and SIIG cable will be delivered!

I really didn't intend to bash DirecTV or this forum regarding this problem. It is just a little frustrating that I did not do my homework with this one and I assumed it would work because it has thus far on my HR20-700! I really do appreciate DirecTV giving us the option of using external drives and this forum for giving people the opportunity to speak up on what works and what doesn't.

Thank you to all that have posted working setups and not working setups!

peter


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Please keep us posted. I was going to return the FAP drive today, but if there's hope I'll hang on to it for a few days.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! This is exciting news. I've had a problem with my HR20 that the techs haven't been able to fix (with an intermittent black screen on mpeg2 hd channels on one tuner). They recommended trying an HR21. I resisted doing this since I don't want to lose my FAP (well, there are a few other things I would miss as well like OTA, but it was the FAP that was the deal breaker for me). I may have to give it a try now. But, just to make sure, is this the cable you're using that works? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812191016

I've been using a Tripp Lite esata cable very successfully with my HR20: http://www.amazon.com/36IN-Esata-Signal-Cable-7PIN/dp/B000IAJZ76/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1196966777&sr=8-2. I bought it because I heard good things about it on this board. Does anyone have any experience using this cable with a FAP and an HR21? I'd be interested to know if it's confirmed that this cable doesn't work before I buy the one from Newegg.



strandboy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone in this forum for sharing information. Without that, I would've never gotten to this point.
> 
> ...


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, my results are in. The FAP 750 with the SIIG cable did not work for me either. When I fired it up it seemed to work OK until I check some recordings. The two test recordings I tried would not play. Then I tried to rewind the program I was watching. Nothing. I guess it was not writing anything to the FAP. I went ahead and rebooted the receiver. When it came online, it was back on the internal drive. I rebooted it again with the same result. I guess I have a new drive to backup my files at work now.

Time to look at the enclosure solution.

peter


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey folks,

The SIIG cable got here a few minutes ago and was able to confirm the FAP works with this cable and the HR21. I now have 2 working systems (and one happy camper): 

upstairs: FAP + SIIG esata to esata cable + HR21-700; 
downstairs: Antex MX-1 (included cable) + WD 1TB sata drive + HR21-700.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

stewp97 said:


> Well, my results are in. The FAP 750 with the SIIG cable did not work for me either. When I fired it up it seemed to work OK until I check some recordings. The two test recordings I tried would not play. Then I tried to rewind the program I was watching. Nothing. I guess it was not writing anything to the FAP. I went ahead and rebooted the receiver. When it came online, it was back on the internal drive. I rebooted it again with the same result. I guess I have a new drive to backup my files at work now.
> 
> Time to look at the enclosure solution.
> 
> peter





strandboy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> The SIIG cable got here a few minutes ago and was able to confirm the FAP works with this cable and the HR21. I now have 2 working systems (and one happy camper):
> 
> ...


Dueling posts... :grin:


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

stewp97 said:


> Well, my results are in. The FAP 750 with the SIIG cable did not work for me either. When I fired it up it seemed to work OK until I check some recordings. The two test recordings I tried would not play. Then I tried to rewind the program I was watching. Nothing. I guess it was not writing anything to the FAP. I went ahead and rebooted the receiver. When it came online, it was back on the internal drive. I rebooted it again with the same result. I guess I have a new drive to backup my files at work now.
> 
> Time to look at the enclosure solution.
> 
> peter


I'm sorry to hear that. Mine worked just fine. Just to clarify, my FAP was brand new outta the box. Something in your post made me curious: the recordings you tested, were those recorded onto your FAP from _another_ DVR? If so, I don't think those would work and I'm not sure how it works (if at all) if you're trying to use an external drive with one dvr that had already been used/formatted with another DVR.


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

GAM said:


> Dueling posts... :grin:


no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

At least we know of one person getting the FAP to work with the 21. Now to figure out why it works in one case but not the other . . .



GAM said:


> Dueling posts... :grin:


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

shendley said:


> At least we know of one person getting the FAP to work with the 21. Now to figure out why it works in one case but not the other . . .


I will follow up with very specific model/item number info off of each part.


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

strandboy said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Mine worked just fine. Just to clarify, my FAP was brand new outta the box. Something in your post made me curious: the recordings you tested, were those recorded onto your FAP from _another_ DVR? If so, I don't think those would work and I'm not sure how it works (if at all) if you're trying to use an external drive with one dvr that had already been used/formatted with another DVR.


Yes, the FAP was NIB. The recordings were made after it came online. I checked the list prior to starting a recording to verify it was the new drive. It was blank. Maybe I will try it again tonight. It's worth another shot I guess!

FWIW, these numbers were taken off the order confirmations, not the packaging:
Cable: CABLE SIIG|CB-SA0111-S1 
Drive: SGE 307504FPA1E2

peter


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

stewp97 said:


> Yes, the FAP was NIB. The recordings were made after it came online. I checked the list prior to starting a recording to verify it was the new drive. It was blank. Maybe I will try it again tonight. It's worth another shot I guess!
> 
> FWIW, these numbers were taken off the order confirmations, not the packaging:
> Cable: CABLE SIIG|CB-SA0111-S1
> ...


Interesting. I've been testing mine with the new cable. When I used the cable that came with my mx-1 it was flawless. It seems a little less stable now with the SIIG cable but it does work. It seemed to freeze up while I was recording 2 programs simultaneously and going through the guide. I had to unplug the power on the hr21 to get it back. That said, once it all came back online, I was still able to view previous recordings (it even resumed recording that it was in the middle of when I unplugged). I also started recording 2 brand new programs simultaneously and was pretty hard on it going through the guide, viewing previous recordings, going back and forth in the buffer for recordings underway, etc and it seems ok. I'll keep hammering on it and report back later tonight. I may also try switching the SIIG cable with the mx-1 cable to see if that has any affect.

Part numbers:
SIIG (identical to yours): CB-SA0111-S1
FAP: ST307504FPA1E3-RK, serial number: 5QD02LRG, part number: 9NG7AR-570


----------



## jeffTHX (Oct 19, 2007)

I have an HR-2x scheduled to be installed next week. I already bought a 750gb FAP, which is still sitting in the box. I have requested that the installer bring out an HR-20, but I wouldn't care if he ended up bringing an HR-21 instead (I'm keeping my old HR-10 hooked up for OTA). 

Are there any widespread reports of people having issues with the enclosure setup and the HR-21 (or HR-20)? I'm wondering if I should just return the FAP and go ahead and order the MX-1 and a 750gb SATA drive. If I do get an HR-20, I can just use the FAP and avoid the hassle of returning it, ordering the new ones, etc. If I get an HR21, however, it sounds like the only sure way to know that the drive will work is to build my own.

The cost of the MX-1 and a Seagate 750 GB drive would be within $10 of what I paid to get the FAP. Is there any compelling reason to keep the FAP, especially given that I don't know which model DVR I'll end up getting?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

jeffTHX said:


> I have an HR-2x scheduled to be installed next week. I already bought a 750gb FAP, which is still sitting in the box. I have requested that the installer bring out an HR-20, but I wouldn't care if he ended up bringing an HR-21 instead (I'm keeping my old HR-10 hooked up for OTA).
> 
> Are there any widespread reports of people having issues with the enclosure setup and the HR-21 (or HR-20)? I'm wondering if I should just return the FAP and go ahead and order the MX-1 and a 750gb SATA drive. If I do get an HR-20, I can just use the FAP and avoid the hassle of returning it, ordering the new ones, etc. If I get an HR21, however, it sounds like the only sure way to know that the drive will work is to build my own.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

I've been testing both almost all day. While the FAP works, it's proving to be finicky with the SIIG cable. The mx-1 with the sata drive is much more stable. I set it up a couple of days ago, have recorded a ton and haven't touched it and, as you can tell from others, the mx-1 is a big thumbs up. While I still think that (if I could find the exact cable that comes with the mx-1 enclosure) I can get the FAP to be stable, the mx-1 with the sata drive is probably the way to go.

--s


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I messed around with mine again last night. I could not get it to record anything including on the live buffer. I checked it this morning and even the pause button is not working. I have about given up! 

peter


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI /Follow Up - The 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive has been recording on both HR71 tuners for 3 days with no problems. As of this post I tally approximately 141 hours of recording and 21% space remaining. Since there has been so much talk about cables I thought I would mention that I am using a generic cable bought on eBay for $3.00.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

marathonman89 said:


> FYI /Follow Up - The 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive has been recording on both HR71 tuners for 3 days with no problems. As of this post I tally approximately 141 hours of recording and 21% space remaining. Since there has been so much talk about cables I thought I would mention that I am using a generic cable bought on eBay for $3.00.


Have you done a reboot at any point? My FAP worked fine until the first reboot, then the HR21 stopped seeing the drive.


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> Have you done a reboot at any point? My FAP worked fine until the first reboot, then the HR21 stopped seeing the drive.


I think that's similar to what I'm seeing. Do you guys notice what appears to be a slight power cycle of the FAP when you reboot the hr21? It doesn't completely shutoff but just for a sec. I don't recall this with the first cable I used to get it to work. I might not have been paying attention though


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting post at Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/07/seagate-freeagent-drives-not-down-with-linux/


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

GAM said:


> Interesting post at Engadget:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/12/07/seagate-freeagent-drives-not-down-with-linux/


Thanks GAM, jibes very much with what I'm seeing. I just wish I could explain why it was flawless with the cable from the mx-1. Probably just dumb, dumb luck. :nono2: But it has me so curious. I'm picking up another mx-1 and worst case I'll just get another WD 1TB sata drive, return the FAP and be done with it. However, while I've got it, I'd like to try a couple of things starting with just using that cable again. If that doesn't work, my last ditch effort will be to try ripping the drive outta the FAP and installing that in the mx-1 (as described by others on the forum).

Question: would it be logical that the power up/down problems would be related directly to the FAP enclosure?

Will report more once the enclosure arrives.

--s


----------



## eddiew (Dec 5, 2007)

I hooked up the 1TB (Raid) Simple Tech Duo Pro External Hard Drive yesterday. Everything working good so far. But man, mine is pretty loud (fan noise) and I hear a clanking noise every 5 sec or so. Im pretty sure I will swap it out on Monday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Did you call up the people who make the MX-1 and ask them if you could purchase cables from them? I sort of "rent" the FAPs and need to be able to use one on the 21 that has become the center of my attention. And it is Xmas time and I would like a small 42" Panny plasma for my office and I would also like to keep up with my wife on self bought Xmas presents. I just bought a pair of Polk floor standing speakers that cost almost as much as the digital camera she just bought herself. I've always wanted a pair of large speakers and the Polks are superb.

Ever notice how many things there are for women to buy at Xmas. Not so many for men. Gender discrimination.

Rich



strandboy said:


> Thanks GAM, jibes very much with what I'm seeing. I just wish I could explain why it was flawless with the cable from the mx-1. Probably just dumb, dumb luck. :nono2: But it has me so curious. I'm picking up another mx-1 and worst case I'll just get another WD 1TB sata drive, return the FAP and be done with it. However, while I've got it, I'd like to try a couple of things starting with just using that cable again. If that doesn't work, my last ditch effort will be to try ripping the drive outta the FAP and installing that in the mx-1 (as described by others on the forum).
> 
> Question: would it be logical that the power up/down problems would be related directly to the FAP enclosure?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

Another vote for the Antec MX-1 enclosure and a Western Digital 750GB drive. Works perfectly on my HR21-700.


----------



## pnyberg (Oct 31, 2007)

I just installed an MX-1 with a WD Caviar 750GB eSATA after trying the FAP 750 GB, and the MyBook 1TB. After one week I am happy to report the drive is working!

MX-1 is the way to go with the HR-21. Thanks to all who chimed in!


----------



## strandboy (Dec 5, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Did you call up the people who make the MX-1 and ask them if you could purchase cables from them? I sort of "rent" the FAPs and need to be able to use one on the 21 that has become the center of my attention. And it is Xmas time and I would like a small 42" Panny plasma for my office and I would also like to keep up with my wife on self bought Xmas presents. I just bought a pair of Polk floor standing speakers that cost almost as much as the digital camera she just bought herself. I've always wanted a pair of large speakers and the Polks are superb.
> 
> Ever notice how many things there are for women to buy at Xmas. Not so many for men. Gender discrimination.
> 
> Rich


I got another mx-1 (preparing for the worst), tried the cable with the fap, worked for a while but then fizzled again . I've since given up and went with the same setup I have downstairs (mx-1 + 1TB WD drive, $260 at newegg). Oh well. Sorry if I misinformed folks and gave false hope. I was really encouraged especially since it worked flawlessly the first coupla days. I haven't been able to make it work (reliably anyway), since changing things around and rebooting. The mx-1 is the way to go. Plus, not sure if anyone posted this already but (for what it's worth), the blue light off the mx-1 actually complements the hr-21 quite nicely (compared to the FAPs bright orange/yellow).

--s


----------



## marathonman89 (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI - Cavalry 1TB (Single Disk) Dual Interface (USB 2.0 & eSATA) External Hard Drive with eSata cable at buy.com, $229.00 delivered.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373&adid=17654&dcaid=17653


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Must be the software. I guess I will wait for a while. My lust for a 21 has abated quite a bit after reading this thread.

Rich



strandboy said:


> I got another mx-1 (preparing for the worst), tried the cable with the fap, worked for a while but then fizzled again . I've since given up and went with the same setup I have downstairs (mx-1 + 1TB WD drive, $260 at newegg). Oh well. Sorry if I misinformed folks and gave false hope. I was really encouraged especially since it worked flawlessly the first coupla days. I haven't been able to make it work (reliably anyway), since changing things around and rebooting. The mx-1 is the way to go. Plus, not sure if anyone posted this already but (for what it's worth), the blue light off the mx-1 actually complements the hr-21 quite nicely (compared to the FAPs bright orange/yellow).
> 
> --s


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Had eight Cavalrys. One worked. Have had many bad experiences with buy.com.

Rich



marathonman89 said:


> FYI - Cavalry 1TB (Single Disk) Dual Interface (USB 2.0 & eSATA) External Hard Drive with eSata cable at buy.com, $229.00 delivered.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373&adid=17654&dcaid=17653


----------



## redwoode (Oct 16, 2007)

Antec MX-1 in Circuit City flyer for $39.99 this week. I have a 1TB WD running fine in a Kingwin enclosure but picked up the MX-1 for my next project.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Has anybody added MX-1 and *not* had it work with a HR21?


----------



## redwoode (Oct 16, 2007)

I've not actually used it (MX-1) yet myself but don't recall reading any posts where it hasn't worked for folks. Pretty much the 'gold standard' if there is such a thing in single bay external drive enclosures. Why I picked one up. NewEgg also has it for $59.99 with $20 rebate so CC price not spectacular.


----------



## cconklin1 (Aug 18, 2007)

circuit city also has a code good for 10% off if you use in store pick up. XUAH3CJAT3
All things being equal I would rather not deal with the rebate hassles of newegg.
Best,
Chris


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Buy.com now has the MX1 case for about $27 after a rebate


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone have an eSATA straight out of the box that works with a 21? You know, like a Seagate Free Agent Pro 750G eSATA. I really don't want to build one.

Rich


----------



## redwoode (Oct 16, 2007)

Rich, I hear what you're saying but on a 1-10 scale of difficulty building one is maybe a 2. It's really as simple as opening the external case (one screw) plugging in a small ribbon cable and mounting the hard drive the drive in the case (4 more screws). Close it up and startup procedure is same for all external drives.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Rich, I second redwoode's notion. Its very trivial to do.


----------



## jason williams (Jan 24, 2007)

Can you remove the drive from the FAP and put it in the MX-1


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

jason williams said:


> Can you remove the drive from the FAP and put it in the MX-1


Yep, that's exactly what I did. Getting the drive out of the FAP is a little bit of a PITA, but it can be done.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

redwoode said:


> Rich, I hear what you're saying but on a 1-10 scale of difficulty building one is maybe a 2. It's really as simple as opening the external case (one screw) plugging in a small ribbon cable and mounting the hard drive the drive in the case (4 more screws). Close it up and startup procedure is same for all external drives.


I know how to do it. My interest in the Seagate eSATA is for different reasons. So again I ask, does anyone have a 21 working properly with a Seagate Free Agent Pro 750 Gig eSATA?

Rich


----------



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

pnyberg said:


> I just installed an MX-1 with a WD Caviar 750GB eSATA after trying the FAP 750 GB, and the MyBook 1TB. After one week I am happy to report the drive is working!
> 
> MX-1 is the way to go with the HR-21. Thanks to all who chimed in!


quick question.... is the blue LED light on the MX-1 on or off? (when it's 
connected to the HR21)

I have a Seagate 1TB drive inside the MX-1 enclosure. When it's connected
to the HR21, the LED light is never on. However, the LED light does come on
when the MX-1 is hooked up to my PC.

Thanks!


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

The LED on my MX-1 connected to the HR21-700 is lit up.


----------



## RandyMarlow (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried a StarTech InfoSafe 5 Drive (SAT3550ESR)? I ran across it while looking for the MX-1 and figured why not go all out if it'll work. It would be an expensive test, but I can always use it on my PC if it doesn't work.


----------



## RandyMarlow (Dec 20, 2007)

When hooking up an eSATA unit, you no longer have access to your internal drive? 

It's not that big of a deal, but I already have all 25 episodes of Scooby Doo and too many Magic School Bus episodes I'd have to re-record. 

Nevermind... I just found my answer when I did a search on startech. Sorry.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

strandboy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> The SIIG cable got here a few minutes ago and was able to confirm the FAP works with this cable and the HR21. I now have 2 working systems (and one happy camper):
> 
> ...


I read some place that the Antec MX-1 was to be used with drives no larger than 750 GB. I assume this isn't true.

What WD drive did you use... the WD10EACS?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the key "ingredients" to having an eSata drive work with the HR21 HD DVR is that it should support the 3Mbps data transfer rate, rather than the 1.5 rate supported by some "older" drives. 

There is a jumper found on some drives that allow you to change from one tot he other setting on the drive itself.

All the newest HD DVR equipment requires the 3Mbps rate speed. The latest internal HD drives also operate at that speed, so it must be a default for the drive controller somehow.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

sailermon said:


> I read some place that the Antec MX-1 was to be used with drives no larger than 750 GB. I assume this isn't true.


Hmm, you're right, it does in fact say this on the specifications tab for this drive on newegg.

[sorry, no link, the forum sw won't let me post a link because I don't have 5 posts? bizarre requirement... Anyway, go to newegg.com and search for it]

That would be a disappointment. Going for 1TB seems like the thing to do these days.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

It does support 1TB drives:

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=77150

From the link: Note: MX-1 was released before 1TB hard drives were widely available. As such early reviews of the MX-1 mention MX-1 supporting up to 750GB as those were the largest hard drives available at the time the reviews were conducted. The MX-1 does indeed support 1 TB hard drives.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GAM said:


> It does support 1TB drives:


Yes...a number of folks have reported using 1TB drives successfully.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

GAM said:


> It does support 1TB drives:
> 
> http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=77150
> 
> From the link: Note: MX-1 was released before 1TB hard drives were widely available. As such early reviews of the MX-1 mention MX-1 supporting up to 750GB as those were the largest hard drives available at the time the reviews were conducted. The MX-1 does indeed support 1 TB hard drives.


Thank you very much!


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

I pulled the plug and based on the positive feedback I got from this forum, bought the WD 1TB Caviar GP (WD10EACS) drive and the Antec MX-1 eSATA enclosure.

Installed the drive in the MX-1, powered it up, connected the eSATA cable that came wit the MX-1, powered up the HR21, and did a menu Reset - Restart Recorder. The two other options for Restart, each more severe and each changing more settings to default values. The least amount of settings are changed by using the first option, Restart Recorder.

I did not set any jumpers on the drive, so it is functioning at the high transfer rate. I was a little concerned that the outside of the drive box stated SATA 300 Mb/s. But when I opened the box, the drive model was WD10EACS and the WD website (http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=336#jump11) and all the retailers state that the drive has a SATA 3 Gb/s interface. The quick install guide also indicated the jumper setting would limit transfer rate to 150 Mb/s. I think this is just a case of not keeping up to date on the instructions or packaging for the new drive. I purchased the "Retail Kit" from BB. You could probably save a few bucks by getting the OEM bare drive. (No manual, cable, or CD, with disk management software.) You don't need any of these extras for the DVR application and you can easily get these off of the WD Website. Keep in mind that BB will usually price match most major retailers and on-line stores.

Everything went as smooth as silk.

Some observations and opinions:

1. The drive is so quiet that I can only tell if it's working be observing the blue HDD activity LED. The fan is also very quiet.

2. The MX-1 remains at ambient temperature, even when the drive is recording two shows and displaying a third, recorded show.

3. I believe the DVR functions are actually working smoother with the new drive. (This would make since, since the drive most likely has overall better specs than the one in the HR-21.)

4. When I did a menu reboot to allow the HR21 to discover the eSATA drive, it didn't take any longer than a normal menu reboot without the e SATA drive. Seems strange. I was expecting it to take 10 or 15 minutes, at least. Perhaps the drive was already formated to the HR21's liking.

5. The guide didn't have to re-populate during reboot, so I think this indicates that the guide information is still stored on and retrieved from the internal drive or the guide and other settings are stored in memory.

So, bottom line is that IMHO, this is a nice 1TB solution, if you can afford it. I will let you know if any problems surface, but right now, I am as happy as a lark!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Just subscribed to DTV last week and received two HR21s. 

Purchased a WD My Book 750GB external drive and installed on one of my HR21s. HR21 couldn't recognize the drive. Returned it to CC and purchased an Antec MX-1 enclosure and WD 750GB sata drive. Works great!

Thanks to everyone here for their help and feedback.


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

Most of the posts that I've been able to find that say they have had success attaching an external eSata drive to an HR20 mention that they are using an HR20-700. Does anyone have experience (positive or negative) with attaching an external drive to an HR20-100? In particular, I’m planning to attach a Hitachi 1TB Deskstar. 

I have successfully attached a HR20-700 to a Hitachi 1TB Deskstar, and I’m trying to find another one. It seems that there are a lot more HR20-100’s still around; many more than the HR-20-700’s, even though both are disappearing quickly.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Paul G said:


> Most of the posts that I've been able to find that say they have had success attaching an external eSata drive to an HR20 mention that they are using an HR20-700. Does anyone have experience (positive or negative) with attaching an external drive to an HR20-100? In particular, I'm planning to attach a Hitachi 1TB Deskstar.
> 
> I have successfully attached a HR20-700 to a Hitachi 1TB Deskstar, and I'm trying to find another one. It seems that there are a lot more HR20-100's still around; many more than the HR-20-700's, even though both are disappearing quickly.


both the -700 and -100 are functional identical..


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

houskamp said:


> both the -700 and -100 are functional identical..


Thanks for the help. The other potential difference between the two according to the documentation that I read states that the -700 has an internal OTA antenna connection while the -100's OTA antenna connection is EXTERNAL. I understand internal, but what the heck does "external" mean in this context?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

houskamp said:


> both the -700 and -100 are functional identical..


I clicked on your Signature's setup link. Very nice network setup. I'm guessing you're in IT like me?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

techm8n said:


> I clicked on your Signature's setup link. Very nice network setup. I'm guessing you're in IT like me?


Nope..



Paul G said:


> Thanks for the help. The other potential difference between the two according to the documentation that I read states that the -700 has an internal OTA antenna connection while the -100's OTA antenna connection is EXTERNAL. I understand internal, but what the heck does "external" mean in this context?
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


-100 has a connector on the back for the rf ant..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul G said:


> The other potential difference between the two according to the documentation that I read states that the -700 has an internal OTA antenna connection while the -100's OTA antenna connection is EXTERNAL.


In this case, the issue is not the OTA connection, but the RF remote control antenna connection.


----------



## Paul G (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> In this case, the issue is not the OTA connection, but the RF remote control antenna connection.


Very interesting. Since the RF capable remotes are sold separately, I never noticed that the HR20 even had an RF remote capability. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## HDRotel (Sep 14, 2007)

tivo_pilot said:


> Tried 2 different FAP 750s with my HR21-700--NO LUCK !! However, I just bought the Antec MX-1 case and a Seagate 750 GB SATA drive and so far ( 7 hours now) no lockups or problems. Must be something in the FAP firmware that doesn't like the HR21-700. Let's see if it goes several days!


HI,

Fry's has the SATA Seagate 750GB on sale today until Jan8 for 169.99. The model is ST3750640AS. Is this the one you used?

thanks

CN


----------



## HDRotel (Sep 14, 2007)

From the experience of people on this forum, it seems to me the problem with the Seagate FAP is the interface board for eSATA. I have a FAP myself and it works fine with the USB interface. However, I don't have a PC with eSATA interface to check it out. Another experiment is taking the hard drive out of the FAP and put in the Antec MX-1. I tried to open the FAP but couldn't get to the hard drive. If someone can give some hints, I give it another try.

CN


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

HDRotel said:


> From the experience of people on this forum, it seems to me the problem with the Seagate FAP is the interface board for eSATA. I have a FAP myself and it works fine with the USB interface. However, I don't have a PC with eSATA interface to check it out. Another experiment is taking the hard drive out of the FAP and put in the Antec MX-1. I tried to open the FAP but couldn't get to the hard drive. If someone can give some hints, I give it another try.
> 
> CN


Try instructions listed here:

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/24609792/m/783007917831


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Is anyone aware of any good deals on 750GB or 1TB drives or deals on the Antec MX-1 enclosure?

Thanks


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

sailermon said:


> I pulled the plug and based on the positive feedback I got from this forum, bought the WD 1TB Caviar GP (WD10EACS) drive and the Antec MX-1 eSATA enclosure.
> 
> Installed the drive in the MX-1, powered it up, connected the eSATA cable that came wit the MX-1, powered up the HR21, and did a menu Reset - Restart Recorder. The two other options for Restart, each more severe and each changing more settings to default values. The least amount of settings are changed by using the first option, Restart Recorder.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify as I am about to install the same system:

1. The HR21 was not unplugged from the power outlet while installing the Antec\WD.

2. The HR21 was not turned off (front panel power switch) while installing the Antec\WD.

3. After installing the Antec\WD, you simply when to the on-screen menu to do a reset? Would pushing the red button on the front panel be the same thing?


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

I realize now it appears you should turn the HR21 off...my question now is do you unplug the unit or just turn the power off at the front panel.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's how installed mine.

1. unplug HR21
2. plug Antec MX-1 into power supply and turn on.
3. connect MX-1 esata to HR21 esata port
4. plug HR21 into power supply and turn on.

I'm not sure if a simple reboot via menu or red button will also work that process I used works.


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

techm8n said:


> Here's how installed mine.
> 
> 1. unplug HR21
> 2. plug Antec MX-1 into power supply and turn on.
> ...


Thanks......would also appreciate hearing what others have done with a similar eSATA setup.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Tahoe41 said:


> Just to clarify as I am about to install the same system:
> 
> 1. The HR21 was not unplugged from the power outlet while installing the Antec\WD.
> 
> ...


Yes, just as I stated in my post. I didn't unplug the HR21 and it was turned off from the remote when I plugged in the eSATA. When I turned the HR21 back on, it didn't recognize the external drive. I then did a menu Restart and it booted from the new dirve.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

I had two HR21s installed last week which replaced two Tivos HR10-250. Even though I thought I would never be able to part with my Tivos, I have to say I am quite impressed with the HR21s. 
So after reading this forum, I went about upgrading the capacity. I purchased a WD Caviar GP WD10EACS 1TB and the Antec MX-1 enclosure. I installed it, and closely following the instructions on this forum, I turned off the HR21 & the hard drive, turned on the hard drive, waited 20 seconds, connected the eSata cable to the HR21, turned on the HR21, waited a few minutes, and.... nothing!!!
The playlist was the same as before... the HR21 was still reading from its internal hard drive. It's as if the new hard drive was not connected to the DVR. I retried the procedure several times to no avail.
What gives??? Any ideas why this would be happening? Just to make sure the hard drive was working, I plugged it in to my Mac, and the Mac recognized it, so the drive is working. Please help!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sailermon said:


> Yes, just as I stated in my post. I didn't unplug the HR21 and it was turned off from the remote when I plugged in the eSATA. When I turned the HR21 back on, it didn't recognize the external drive. I then did a menu Restart and it booted from the new dirve.


This should work in most cases, but some folks have reported it doesn't.


prefabsprouter said:


> What gives??? Any ideas why this would be happening? Just to make sure the hard drive was working, I plugged it in to my Mac, and the Mac recognized it, so the drive is working. Please help!!!


Turning the HR21 unit off using the front buttons does not actually turn it off - it turns it to standby (the unit is still powered on, but not in an active mode).

The only way to actually power down your unit is to unplug it, wait perhaps 15 seconds, and then plug it in again.

So follow these steps:

1) Power down your HR21 (unplug the power cord)
2) Connect your external eSata drive cable
3) Power up your external eSata drive (plug in and turn its switch on)
4) Plug in the power cable on your HR21

You will see it take perhaps as long as 30-60 seconds for the HR21 to recognize and power up using the external drive, and then another 5 minutes to go through the normal DVR startup process.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you, hdtv fan. I was not specific enough in my post; yes, I am unplugging the cable of the HR21, and proceed just as you described. 

After I plug in the HR21, the lights take longer than 30-60 secs though. That amount of time is closer to 5 minutes, after which, the lights on the HR21 come up, and the machine powers up. After another 5 minutes, the system is up and running, but *off the internal drive* again. 

I tried the hard drive on my second HR21 and the exact same thing happens. It's almost as if the SATA ports on my HR21s are disabled. 

Not that I think it matters, but the hard drive was previously formatted (NTFS). Any other ideas?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

prefabsprouter said:


> thank you, hdtv fan. I was not specific enough in my post; yes, I am unplugging the cable of the HR21, and proceed just as you described.
> 
> After I plug in the HR21, the lights take longer than 30-60 secs though. That amount of time is closer to 5 minutes, after which, the lights on the HR21 come up, and the machine powers up. After another 5 minutes, the system is up and running, but *off the internal drive* again.
> 
> ...


Did you format it to NTFS yourself?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

prefabsprouter said:


> I had two HR21s installed last week which replaced two Tivos HR10-250. Even though I thought I would never be able to part with my Tivos, I have to say I am quite impressed with the HR21s.
> So after reading this forum, I went about upgrading the capacity. I purchased a WD Caviar GP WD10EACS 1TB and the Antec MX-1 enclosure. I installed it, and closely following the instructions on this forum, I turned off the HR21 & the hard drive, turned on the hard drive, waited 20 seconds, connected the eSata cable to the HR21, turned on the HR21, waited a few minutes, and.... nothing!!!
> The playlist was the same as before... the HR21 was still reading from its internal hard drive. It's as if the new hard drive was not connected to the DVR. I retried the procedure several times to no avail.
> What gives??? Any ideas why this would be happening? Just to make sure the hard drive was working, I plugged it in to my Mac, and the Mac recognized it, so the drive is working. Please help!!!


Is your WD Caviar set to run at 1.5GPS or 3.0GPS? Jumper settings?


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you, techmn8. Yes, I did format it myself (out of desperation, since nothing else seemed to work. I actually formatted it to FAT32 (sorry, made an error on my last post). 
I did not change any settings/jumpers on the drive - so I'm not sure whether it's running at 1.5 or 3.0 GPS, although I believe it's a 3.0 GPS capable drive.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

prefabsprouter said:


> thank you, techmn8. Yes, I did format it myself (out of desperation, since nothing else seemed to work. I actually formatted it to FAT32 (sorry, made an error on my last post).
> I did not change any settings/jumpers on the drive - so I'm not sure whether it's running at 1.5 or 3.0 GPS, although I believe it's a 3.0 GPS capable drive.


People here recommend that it be set to 3.0gps. Check your hard drive and make sure that the jumper is set to 3.0gps. Follow your hard drive's instructions. I did this for my 750GB WD sata drive and it works fine.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe it's set to 3.0 gps., and doesn't come with jumpers. I'm at wit's end. If I can't resolve this in the next few days, I'm just going to return the drive and the enclosure, and learn to live with the puny internal drive.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

does the cable fit good in the HR? there have been reports fo some needing a little trimming..


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

<<does the cable fit good in the HR? there have been reports fo some needing a little trimming..>>

yep, seems to fit fine


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was under the impression that the 750GB or 1TB WD drive was pretty much plug-n-play. Does it actually have to be formatted first???


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Tahoe41 said:


> I was under the impression that the 750GB or 1TB WD drive was pretty much plug-n-play. Does it actually have to be formatted first???


no format needed.. it will do that on 1st startup..


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you houskamp....hopefully prefabsprouter can find a solution and post here.

Mike


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't have to format mines either.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

In the setup below, the SATA link runs at 3 Mbps. It appears that the HR21 does not support a 1.5 Mbps SATA connection, thus the problems that some others are having.



GAM said:


> I am running the HR21-700 with the Antec MX-1 enclosure and a Western Digital 750GB drive. I've had no problems in the month I have been using it.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

My hard drive is set from factory at 3.0 GPS, so that should not be the problem.

There's a different thread on this forum (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201&page=93) where a member discusses the fact that both his HR21s came with lose eSata connectors on the motherboard.

I wonder whether I could ask DirecTV to have the unit exchanged, claiming the eSata port doesn't work. But I'm not sure they officially support eSata functionality, so I wonder whether they would actually exchange my unit based on the eSata issue...


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

prefabsprouter said:


> My hard drive is set from factory at 3.0 GPS, so that should not be the problem.
> 
> There's a different thread on this forum (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201&page=93) where a member discusses the fact that both his HR21s came with lose eSata connectors on the motherboard.
> 
> I wonder whether I could ask DirecTV to have the unit exchanged, claiming the eSata port doesn't work. But I'm not sure they officially support eSata functionality, so I wonder whether they would actually exchange my unit based on the eSata issue...


It's worth a try, especially if you are a long time customer. I would also try another eSATA cable just to make sure that is not the issue either.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

prefabsprouter said:


> My hard drive is set from factory at 3.0 GPS, so that should not be the problem.
> 
> There's a different thread on this forum (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201&page=93) where a member discusses the fact that both his HR21s came with lose eSata connectors on the motherboard.
> 
> I wonder whether I could ask DirecTV to have the unit exchanged, claiming the eSata port doesn't work. But I'm not sure they officially support eSata functionality, so I wonder whether they would actually exchange my unit based on the eSata issue...


They currently don't support esata. So I wouldn't try giving them that reason. You'll have better luck claiming that your HR21 is consistently freezing everyday and that you've tried multiple restarts. Their 1st level support will walk you through a couple of troubleshooting steps. Go along with it and tell them that it doesn't help. They should send you a replacement.


----------



## utahsnow (Jun 1, 2007)

I've had my HR21-700 for 9 days now. I waited until DirecTV called and told me they would replace my HR10-250 for free.

My initial impression are that the HR21-700 is not bad. I don't like it as much as my HR10-250 and I miss the OTA recording, but it isn't bad. I have had to power it down and restart it once when it failed to power on. And, it's series record feature doesn't seem to understand first-run vs. repeats nearly as well as the HR10(which was almost flawless in that regard.)

Last night, I added a 1TB eSATA drive. I used the WD10EACS drive and an Azio ENC311SU41 enclosure. Total cost was $307 from newegg, including shipping. I used the eSata cable that came with the Azio enclosure (it is fairly long -- about 3 feet). The HR21-700 recognized the external drive immediately when I re-applied power to the unit after unplugging the AC power cable during connection of the drive. It formatted the drive, went through its normal power on wake up cycle, acquiring info from the sats, and, or course, all my previous recordings and scheduled recordings were gone when the unit came up using the external drive.

I recorded 6.5 hours of programming last night (four programs total), all HD, and still have 99% of my drive available. All recording playback just fine this morning. So far, so good.

The only glitch was when, after I had set up the system with the external drive, I was moving the drive around to a better location and the power cable to the drive came loose, turning off the drive. Interestingly, the HR21 continued to play the live program I was watching. However, it would not change channels nor could I really do anything except power on and off the HR21 with the remote-- even after restoring power to the drive. I had to disconnect AC power to the HR21 and then restore it and let the HR21 go through its wake up cycle again -- but I didn't lose anything on the external drive.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

I got the hard drive working with my HR21...!!!! What was the problem?? A faulty eSata cable!!! 
After countless hours of web research, postings on different forums, innumerable resets and much more, the problem turned out to be a bad cable! (the one that came with the Antec MX-1 enclosure). 
This just goes to show that sometimes the right answer is the simplest, most obvious one.
Thank you to all of you who replied to my cries of help!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So follow these steps:
> 
> 1) Power down your HR21 (unplug the power cord)
> 2) Connect your external eSata drive cable
> ...


The eSATA interface is designed to be hot-pluggable, so there is no need to power down the DVR. Just plug in the eSATA drive, and do a menu reset or red button reset to get the DVR to start using the eSATA drive.


----------



## BigBear58 (Jan 9, 2008)

Reading this forum thread helped me sort out my HR21 eSATA problem that was causing me a great deal of frustration, so I wanted to report the success I had. The bottom line: the Kinwin eSATA HDD enclosure doesn't work with the HR21 while the Antec MX-1 works perfectly. (At least in my experience with a WD 1TB HDD in the MX-1.)

How I arrived at this conclusion: I had a Western Digital 1TB Drive I bought from Frys (FRYS.com #: 5433109) I put in a Kingwin 3.5" eSATA Hard Drive Enclosure (FRYS.com #: 5388018). I thought it was working with my HR21, though there appeared to be no way to tell for sure. (The HR21 really needs a storage information page to complement the % available bar in the list.) After a while, I turned off the drive as I rebooted the HR21 and found no difference in the recorded list. Thus the external drive was being completely ignored by the HR21 and it was using its own internal drive. 

I then bought a Antec MX-1 USB 2.0 SATA Actively Cooled Hard Drive Enclosure from Buy.com (it actually shipped from ANTOnline). I swapped the hard drive from the Kingwin to the MX-1 enclosure, hooked the MX-1 to the HR21, and when I rebooted the HR21, the MX-1 worked perfectly. 

I've had this 1TB configuration running for over a week now with no problems whatsoever. (Installing an internal HDD into an external eSATA drive enclosure is quick and easy for anyone and only invloves a few screws and following the easy directions.)

I didn't mess with any settings of any kind on the hard drive or on the enclosure. When I put the WD 1TB drive in the MX-1 and hooked it up, it just worked.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

BigBear58 said:


> Reading this forum thread helped me sort out my HR21 eSATA problem that was causing me a great deal of frustration, so I wanted to report the success I had. The bottom line: the Kinwin eSATA HDD enclosure doesn't work with the HR21 while the Antec MX-1 works perfectly. (At least in my experience with a WD 1TB HDD in the MX-1.)
> 
> How I arrived at this conclusion: I had a Western Digital 1TB Drive I bought from Frys (FRYS.com #: 5433109) I put in a Kingwin 3.5" eSATA Hard Drive Enclosure (FRYS.com #: 5388018). I thought it was working with my HR21, though there appeared to be no way to tell for sure. (The HR21 really needs a storage information page to complement the % available bar in the list.) After a while, I turned off the drive as I rebooted the HR21 and found no difference in the recorded list. Thus the external drive was being completely ignored by the HR21 and it was using its own internal drive.
> 
> ...


Welcome!

So glad you were able to use the information posted here and that you were successful.

Enjoy your 1TB of storage!


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tahoe41 said:


> It's worth a try, especially if you are a long time customer. I would also try another eSATA cable just to make sure that is not the issue either.





prefabsprouter said:


> I got the hard drive working with my HR21...!!!! What was the problem?? A faulty eSata cable!!!
> After countless hours of web research, postings on different forums, innumerable resets and much more, the problem turned out to be a bad cable! (the one that came with the Antec MX-1 enclosure).
> This just goes to show that sometimes the right answer is the simplest, most obvious one.
> Thank you to all of you who replied to my cries of help!


Did I call this one or what??!! Excellent news!!

I just installed my MX-1 and 1TB WD today and it is working flawlessly. Thanks for everyone who have suggested this combination for eSATA.


----------



## prefabsprouter (Jan 7, 2008)

You nailed it, Tahoe!! Thank you!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just checked with Seagate. The Free Agent Pro 750 runs at 3 GBs/sec. It must be a jumper problem. If it works with the external drives people are building, it should work with the FAP, no?

Rich


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I just checked with Seagate. The Free Agent Pro 750 runs at 3 GBs/sec. It must be a jumper problem. If it works with the external drives people are building, it should work with the FAP, no?
> 
> Rich


Per other members here, FAP doesn't work with the HR21. I think that some pre-built external drives esata controller/board may not be compatible with the HR21.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

BigBear58 said:


> Reading this forum thread helped me sort out my HR21 eSATA problem that was causing me a great deal of frustration, so I wanted to report the success I had. The bottom line: the Kinwin eSATA HDD enclosure doesn't work with the HR21 while the Antec MX-1 works perfectly. (At least in my experience with a WD 1TB HDD in the MX-1.)
> 
> How I arrived at this conclusion: I had a Western Digital 1TB Drive I bought from Frys (FRYS.com #: 5433109) I put in a Kingwin 3.5" eSATA Hard Drive Enclosure (FRYS.com #: 5388018). I thought it was working with my HR21, though there appeared to be no way to tell for sure. (The HR21 really needs a storage information page to complement the % available bar in the list.) After a while, I turned off the drive as I rebooted the HR21 and found no difference in the recorded list. Thus the external drive was being completely ignored by the HR21 and it was using its own internal drive.
> 
> ...


I ran into the exact same thing when I tried a Kingwin enclosure with my HR-21 a couple of weeks ago. After all of the great results posted with the MX-1, got one from Newegg and it has been flawless 

Thanks to all for the helpful information!


----------



## John G (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the information, folks.

One question: has anyone tried switching back and forth between the external and internal drives? I assume this would require complete power down of both boxes, then disconnecting the e-Sata cable, and powering the HR21-700 back up.

The reason for the question is I, like many I'm guessing, have recordings on their internal HD that I'd like to periodically access. I'm just wondering if anyone sees a danger in switching back and forth? If these are like conventional "hot swapable" computer drives, there should be no problem, correct?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

John G said:


> Thanks for all the information, folks.
> 
> One question: has anyone tried switching back and forth between the external and internal drives? I assume this would require complete power down of both boxes, then disconnecting the e-Sata cable, and powering the HR21-700 back up.
> 
> The reason for the question is I, like many I'm guessing, have recordings on their internal HD that I'd like to periodically access. I'm just wondering if anyone sees a danger in switching back and forth? If these are like conventional "hot swapable" computer drives, there should be no problem, correct?


Yes, I've successfully switched back and forth between internal and my Antec MX-1 esata drive. I was still able to access recordings on both drives.

I powered off the HR21 and unplug it, then powered off my Antec MX-1 and disconnected the esata cable, then plug HR21 back and power on.

Some people here didn't even unplug their HR21. They powered off the HR21, power off external drive, unplug the esata cable and pressed the HR21 red reset button.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

techm8n said:


> Yes, I've successfully switched back and forth between internal and my Antec MX-1 esata drive. I was still able to access recordings on both drives.
> 
> I powered off the HR21 and unplug it, then powered off my Antec MX-1 and disconnected the esata cable, then plug HR21 back and power on.
> 
> Some people here didn't even unplug their HR21. They powered off the HR21, power off external drive, unplug the esata cable and pressed the HR21 red reset button.


When I do mine I don't pull the eSata cable at all and have not had any problems. I use this procedure to go from external to internal.

1. Power of the HR21 (removing the power cable)
2. Power of the MX1 (just use the switch on the back)
3. Re-attach the power cable to the HR21

When I go back to external from internal I always power up the MX1 first for about 30 seconds to make sure it spins up before powering on the HR21. I read somewhere that not letting an external spin up prior to powering on an HR20/21 would cause it not to see the external. So I just do it that way to be cautious and have yet to have an issue (knock on wood.


----------



## Shield (Dec 24, 2007)

techm8n said:


> Yes, I've successfully switched back and forth between internal and my Antec MX-1 esata drive. I was still able to access recordings on both drives.
> 
> I powered off the HR21 and unplug it, then powered off my Antec MX-1 and disconnected the esata cable, then plug HR21 back and power on.
> 
> Some people here didn't even unplug their HR21. They powered off the HR21, power off external drive, unplug the esata cable and pressed the HR21 red reset button.


I like your sig! You and I must be long lost brothers, as we have much of the same equipment!

Mine is: 2 HR21's, 1 with 750GB and other 1TB drive
-Windows 2003 Server (Active Directory, DNS, & DHCP) networked
-Windows XP Pro, SageTV 2.93EE 2GB 2TB Raid5 PC networked
-PS3 networked
-15.0 Down/2MB up Time Warner Premium


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

techm8n said:


> Per other members here, FAP doesn't work with the HR21. I think that some pre-built external drives esata controller/board may not be compatible with the HR21.


Beyond my ken.

Rich


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

captainjrl said:


> When I do mine I don't pull the eSata cable at all and have not had any problems. I use this procedure to go from external to internal.
> 
> 1. Power of the HR21 (removing the power cable)
> 2. Power of the MX1 (just use the switch on the back)
> ...


Sure, that works too.

There are many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Shield said:


> I like your sig! You and I must be long lost brothers, as we have much of the same equipment!
> 
> Mine is: 2 HR21's, 1 with 750GB and other 1TB drive
> -Windows 2003 Server (Active Directory, DNS, & DHCP) networked
> ...


Mom never told me that I had a second brother. Dad must have been a playa!


----------



## jeffreymb (Dec 13, 2007)

I have had a HR-20 for about 9 months - no problems. About 2 months ago, I added a Cavalry 1TB esata drive (Buy.com - CHEAP!) No problems.... Works great.

I just ordered a second HDDVR from DirecTV. I asked for a HR20. Agent said that there is no way to know whether or not I will get a HR-20 or HR-21. So, I am taking a crap shoot and letting them install whatever they have... My question is, can I temporarily test out my external drive on the HR-21 (if that is what they ship me), or will that wipe out any recordings I have already made on my HR-20? I really just want to see if it will work before I order a second external drive. Basically, will recordings made on a different (similar) unit show up on the new unit? Will all recorded shows be overwritten? If anyone has any experience, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Manolo (Jun 16, 2004)

jeffreymb said:


> I have had a HR-20 for about 9 months - no problems. About 2 months ago, I added a Cavalry 1TB esata drive (Buy.com - CHEAP!) No problems.... Works great.
> 
> I just ordered a second HDDVR from DirecTV. I asked for a HR20. Agent said that there is no way to know whether or not I will get a HR-20 or HR-21. So, I am taking a crap shoot and letting them install whatever they have... My question is, can I temporarily test out my external drive on the HR-21 (if that is what they ship me), or will that wipe out any recordings I have already made on my HR-20? I really just want to see if it will work before I order a second external drive. Basically, will recordings made on a different (similar) unit show up on the new unit? Will all recorded shows be overwritten? If anyone has any experience, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Jeffrey,

You will need to test with "another" drive. The drives are locked to each receiver and will be overwritten if you plug them into another unit.


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

Pulled drive from 750gig FAP placed in Antec MX-1 works perfectly for me.:hurah:


----------



## Texreb (Feb 12, 2008)

houskamp said:


> no format needed.. it will do that on 1st startup..


I have a HR-21 and just bought a FreeAgent Pro 1TB. I turned off the power, unplugged the power cable from the HR-21. I plugged in the power adapter for the FreeAgent Pro and connected the eSATA cable to both, the HR-21 and the FreeAgent Pro. I reconnected the power cable to the HR-21 and powered up. It does not see the external hard drive. It still uses the internal hard drive. 
What am I doing wrong???


----------



## Manolo (Jun 16, 2004)

Texreb said:


> I have a HR-21 and just bought a FreeAgent Pro 1TB. I turned off the power, unplugged the power cable from the HR-21. I plugged in the power adapter for the FreeAgent Pro and connected the eSATA cable to both, the HR-21 and the FreeAgent Pro. I reconnected the power cable to the HR-21 and powered up. It does not see the external hard drive. It still uses the internal hard drive.
> What am I doing wrong???


Unfortunately, the FAPs do not work on the HR21s sir. I had to pull my home-built eSATA drive after many partial recordings and break ups. Back to the internal drive... Ugh.


----------



## John G (Nov 5, 2007)

Go to Newegg.com (or similar). Order the Antec MX-1 case plus a SATA-2 hard drive (I ordered the Western Digital WD10EAC5, 1Tb drive). Putting the drive in the case was as easy as pie. I hooked it up following instructions posted on this forum and VOILA, instant success.

There are some good technical explanations listed on this forum as to 'why not', but the bottom line is the Seagate Free Agent Pro and the Western Digital My Book usb drives are not working well with the HR-21-700.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a DS3RPRO External SATA Enclosure and when I want to go back to the internal drive I just power off the external drive, then hit the Red Reset Button and it boots back up with the internal drive because it checks to see if there is any SATA Port Activity and when it detects none it then boots up using the internal drive.


----------



## dojimaster (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all - 

just had my hr21 installed and am ordering the mx-1 and WD 1 TB drive from Newegg.

My question is this - how many hours did this provide in HD and normal def?

TIA

dojimaster


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Between 140 and 250 hours depending on how much MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 stuff you record mixed with SD recordings. Western Digital's website says 120 hours but that is probably MPEG-2. You would record a little more with MPEG-4 alone.


----------



## IwantmyTHX (Oct 12, 2005)

As soon as I get a replacement HR21 I plan to put the Antec solution to use thanks for the advice.



utahsnow said:


> The only glitch was when, after I had set up the system with the external drive, I was moving the drive around to a better location and the power cable to the drive came loose, turning off the drive. Interestingly, the HR21 continued to play the live program I was watching. However, it would not change channels nor could I really do anything except power on and off the HR21 with the remote-- even after restoring power to the drive. I had to disconnect AC power to the HR21 and then restore it and let the HR21 go through its wake up cycle again -- but I didn't lose anything on the external drive.


This is what My HR21 is doing with the internal drive, only sometimes(a lot of times) will not boot up all the way again.  Two weeks for a tech to come out, sounds like its customer retention time.


----------



## dojimaster (Feb 15, 2008)

Alrighty then!

I added my 1TB drive / antex mx1 eSATA and restarted and its up and running.

Where do I go to see how many hours my system will now record? Can't seem to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You don't get that info but for a 1TB you get about 240-300 hours depending upon the mix of MPEG-2/MPEG-4/SD material.


----------



## HalfBit (Feb 26, 2008)

Manolo said:


> Hi Jeffrey,
> 
> You will need to test with "another" drive. The drives are locked to each receiver and will be overwritten if you plug them into another unit.


Conversley, is it possible to have two external drives and have each of those drives locked to a single receiver? This way you could isolate content or just increase saved capacity.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HalfBit said:


> Conversley, is it possible to have two external drives and have each of those drives locked to a single receiver? This way you could isolate content or just increase saved capacity.


Yes.

Rich


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Newegg has the Cavalry 1tb single disk unit on sale for $238.99 with a $39 rebate = $199.99 plus shipping. Check it out here -

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-Hard+Drives+-+External-_-Cavalry-_-22101082


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

SirJW said:


> Marathon, I have the same problem w/ my FAP and HR-21
> 
> Earl - What are the other eSATA solutions that work?


I just got a Hitachi 1TB drive and NexStar 3 enclosure (comes with the e-SATA to e-SATA cable) and it worked without problem with my HR20-100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

shendley said:


> Does this mean you've had success with your HR21 and the FAP? If so, how do you go about making sure the FAP is on 3.0? Is this something you can access by plugging it into your computer and accessing . . . well, accessing something or other?


All the new FAPs run at 3.0. They will NOT work with a 21. Get a Cavalry eSATA. That will work.

Rich


----------



## IwantmyTHX (Oct 12, 2005)

SubSlr08 said:


> Newegg has the Cavalry 1tb single disk unit on sale for $238.99 with a $39 rebate = $199.99 plus shipping.


Is this solution working for someone on an HR21?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

disregard


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> buy.com has the Antec MX-1 enclosure for $14.99 after rebate.


That is the Antec MX-100 not the MX-1. They aren't the same and the MX-100 won't work with the D* DVR as far as I know.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

qprhooligan said:


> That is the Antec MX-100 not the MX-1. They aren't the same and the MX-100 won't work with the D* DVR as far as I know.


 MX-100 case is only USB 2.0


----------



## tider (Mar 2, 2008)

Western Digital is a more recognizable name in hard drives (to me) and of course more expensive. I know alot of people have been having luck with the Calvary drives, I was just wondering if they are as reliable as a Western Digital or other drives.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tider said:


> Western Digital is a more recognizable name in hard drives (to me) and of course more expensive. I know alot of people have been having luck with the Calvary drives, I was just wondering if they are as reliable as a Western Digital or other drives.


The first eight Cavalrys I purchased early last year were terrible, noisy units and I returned them all. I vowed never to buy another. That lasted until I got a 21 and my Seagate FAPs would NOT work with them. With great trepidation I purchased a Cavalry 750 eSATA for the 21. Surprisingly, the new unit is redesigned and works as it should and is silent. Shocking. I just purchased another one in the event that one of my 20s crashed and burned and the replacement was a 21. Just in case. Haven't used it yet, but I have faith that it will word correctly too. Try it, just make sure you can return it if there is something wrong. I bought mine at Costco.

Anymore questions? Feel free to PM me.

Rich


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

tider said:


> Western Digital is a more recognizable name in hard drives (to me) and of course more expensive. I know alot of people have been having luck with the Calvary drives, I was just wondering if they are as reliable as a Western Digital or other drives.


Cavalry is just a company that sells hard drives. They buy cases put a name on it and so far the HDD's they use are Western Digital. There are really only few makers of hard drives left. Western Digital, Seagate and Hitachi. Everybody else uses their drives in their products.


----------



## tider (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think I will give the calvary drives a try. I appreciate all the information. I did not know that the possibility to add a external drive existed until I stumbled upon this thread. I'll holler back if I have any trouble, but it sounds straight forward enough.

Now, if only I can get use to this awful UI with directv. I sure miss my directivo. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CKNAV said:


> Cavalry is just a company that sells hard drives. They buy cases put a name on it and so far the HDD's they use are Western Digital. There are really only few makers of hard drives left. Western Digital, Seagate and Hitachi. Everybody else uses their drives in their products.


I took apart a couple of those first terrible eSATAs and I thought I remembered finding WD HDs. Wonder how the Hitachis are.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tider said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will give the calvary drives a try. I appreciate all the information. I did not know that the possibility to add a external drive existed until I stumbled upon this thread. I'll holler back if I have any trouble, but it sounds straight forward enough.
> 
> Now, if only I can get use to this awful UI with directv. I sure miss my directivo.
> 
> Thanks again.


A year ago, I would have agreed with you about the TiVos. Now, I wouldn't go back unless D* stopped selling them. Have patience, the 20/21s do much more than the TiVos do/did. Sometimes simpler isn't better. But you gotta have patience. And please let us know how you make out with the Cavalry.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rich584 said:


> Wonder how the Hitachis are.


Their desktop product line (Deskstar) had a nickname of "Deathstar" if that's any indication.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

rich584 said:


> I took apart a couple of those first terrible eSATAs and I thought I remembered finding WD HDs. Wonder how the Hitachis are.
> 
> Rich


They still use WD drives. My 1TB Cavalry external drive works perfect on my HR21 and HR20. They are very quiet and run cool.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a SATA RAID Enclosure with 2 1TB Hitachi drives in it and it works FLAWLESSLY!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Their desktop product line (Deskstar) had a nickname of "Deathstar" if that's any indication.


Hardly ssssurprissssing.

Rich


----------



## markt (Apr 9, 2008)

Sooo, after reading all this I'm convinced that I should, at the very least, go out and get an MX-1 and some form of 3.0 Gb/s SATA drive. However, what happens to the internal drive when an external drive is enabled? In particular, I have read that it is still "on," but not used EXCEPT maybe for GUIDE information. Is this true?

I happen to have one of those boxes that makes some serious HDD noise during searches (even when in standby mode). Last night it began emitting the high-pitched squeal as well. My wife can hear the whirring from the HDD search, but not the squeal. The former does not bother her anyway, but both drive me batty. I intend to get this box replaced (brand-spanking-new HR21-700, got DirecTV last week) hoping the issue will be resolved, but if it does not, will going with an external drive at least minimize the problem? I want more than 250 GB so the external is likely anyway.

Mark


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

markt said:


> Sooo, after reading all this I'm convinced that I should, at the very least, go out and get an MX-1 and some form of 3.0 Gb/s SATA drive. However, what happens to the internal drive when an external drive is enabled? In particular, *I have read that it is still "on," but not used EXCEPT maybe for GUIDE information.* Is this true?


I don't understand this. If the GUIDE information is tagged to a specific (i.e. the internal to start off with) hard drive, then wouldn't it shift to the external drive for storage/retrieval? (I guess the only real way to know would be to remove the internal drive while keeping the external.)

What I haven't seen discussed in this thread: Why DirecTV hasn't come up with a way to transfer your internal drive contents to the external drive. You plug in an external drive, your HR-20 or HR-21 comes up, does the formatting/setup of the new external, then puts up a dialog box saying "New external drive detected. Migrate recordings from the internal drive to the external drive?" with a Yes/No selection. If you choose "Yes" it copies everything to the external and wipes the slate clean on the internal (or doesn't, depending on possibly an extra question). Has this been discussed at all here (like perhaps somewhere in the 62 pages worth of this thread)?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Their desktop product line (Deskstar) had a nickname of "Deathstar" if that's any indication.


A while back (late 90s), IBM owned the Deskstar brand and they had horrible failure rates, mostly of the massive data-loss variety. Became known as the Deathstar and amid massive drive pulls in some corporations and a class action lawsuit against IBM, the line was sold to Hitachi.

Perhaps it has improved. But having had 3 of 4 Deskstars fail within two years back then ... well, I've stuck with other brands.


----------



## eric57 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I've been using the AVS Forum for about 10 years, so please excuse me if I incorrectly add my first DBS Talk question. 

After using DirecTV from 1994-2006, I switched to CrimeWarner cable because DirecTV required:

1. Tall pine tree "shaping"
2. Local station waivers for "network" HD feeds (govt subsidies for local stations)
3. High equipment costs (except for new subscribers)

Now that DirecTV had addressed items 2 and 3, I'm going to trim the trees and return to the DirecTV fold. CrimeWarner makes my teeth hurt and my eyes bleed! 

Sorry to prefix with a rant, but whenever you get irritated with DirecTV--remember the alternative.

Anyway, I understand the Scientific Atlanta (now CISCO) cable STB DVR disk usage algorithm:

1. If both drives are empty, then use the internal disk
2. If internal drive is full, then use the external disk
3. If both drives are used, but not full, use disk with most free space
4. If STB power off, and not recording, then defragment disks as needed

I thought that the FCC required the STBs to use both disks, but perhaps it requires only that an expansion ESATA, FireWire or USB port be included--and not the usage constraints.

So, do the HR20/HR21 DVR STBs use both the internal and external disks? The answer will tell me if my 750GB ESATA drive would be used in addition to the internal 250GB drive (IE, would I have a usable 750GB or 1TB or storage space).

Thanks in advance. This seems like a great forum!


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

eric57 said:


> Hi Folks,
> So, do the HR20/HR21 DVR STBs use both the internal and external disks? The answer will tell me if my 750GB ESATA drive would be used in addition to the internal 250GB drive (i.e., would I have a usable 750GB or 1TB or storage space).


From all that I've read here, once you plug in the external eSATA the internal becomes invisible until & unless you disconnect the external. But your question is probably better asked over in the general eSATA thread.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

eric57 said:


> So, do the HR20/HR21 DVR STBs use both the internal and external disks? The answer will tell me if my 750GB ESATA drive would be used in addition to the internal 250GB drive (IE, would I have a usable 750GB or 1TB or storage space).


Everything posted here says that it's the external only -- the internal drive doesn't even get software updates.


----------



## eric57 (Apr 20, 2008)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> From all that I've read here, once you plug in the external eSATA the internal becomes invisible until & unless you disconnect the external. But your question is probably better asked over in the General eSATA thread.


Thanks, I will repost!
Eric 57
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sony 60A3000 LCoS, Yamaha RXV1800 AVR, SA 8300HD DVR, Sony BDP-S500 Blu-Ray


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Everything posted here says that it's the external only -- the internal drive doesn't even get software updates.


The drives dont get software updates anyway, its stored on a chip. If you upgrade the software with drive "A" in use, reboot the box with drive "B" active, its still is on the new software version.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

When you plug in the Esata Cable and Reboot the DVR detects activity on the Esata Port and then ignores the Internal Drive completely (even though the internal drive is spinning but just not used).

When it detects the external drive, it sees if it is formatted and if not it formats it and then copies operating software from the chip to the drive and then it is good to go. 

You will not have your saved recordings on the external drive or user settings so they have to be redone.

You can always go back to your internal drive by unplugging your Esata cable in order to view the recordings you have on the internal drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> When it detects the external drive, it sees if it is formatted and if not it formats it and then copies operating software from the chip to the drive and then it is good to go. You will not have your saved recordings or setting so they have to be redone.


The first paragraph was OK, but the second paragraph deviates from reality in a couple of important ways.

1. No receiver software is stored on the hard drive as part of the formatting process.
2. Your saved recordings and the recording preferences at that point remain on the internal drive and will be available when you properly remove the eSATA drive. You cannot access them as long as the external drive is active, but they're there nonetheless.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

There is operating software stored on the chip and it is used in formatting the drive.

I stated correctly that you will not have saved recordings available on the external drive as they are not transferred during the formatting process but do remain on the internal drive and can be viewed by rebooting the DVR without the external drive being plugged in.

Do a search on my posts and you will see I was one of the first to use the esata drive and I have extensive posts on this subject.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> There is operating software stored on the chip and it is used in formatting the drive.


You stated that it "copies operating software from the chip to the drive".


> I stated correctly that you will not have saved recordings available on the external drive as they are not transferred during the formatting process but do remain on the internal drive and can be viewed by rebooting the DVR without the external drive being plugged in.


That's not what your message said before you edited it this morning. The implication was that the programming was gone (ie. "you will not have your saved recordings").

Here's the full text of the message that I replied to a quote from:


richirich 4/22/08 8:36CDT said:


> When you plug in the Esata Cable and Reboot the DVR detects activity on the Esata Port and then ignores the Internal Drive completely (even though the internal drive is spinning but just not used).
> 
> When it detects the external drive, it sees if it is formatted and if not it formats it and then copies operating software from the chip to the drive and then it is good to go. You will not have your saved recordings or setting so they have to be redone.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I bought the MX-1 on sale at Fry's along with a Seagate ST310005N1A1AS kit, also on sale.

Works OK, but BOY is the drive noisy. I can hear it go thunka-thunk even though it's inside a cabinet 10 feet away.

Is there a drive that is REALLY quiet inside a MX-1 case?


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

The Cavalry 1tb external eSATA units are super-quiet. The drive is actually a WD and I guess you could buy one of those to replace your noisy drive in the MX enclosure rather then replace the whole thingy. I believe the WD drive is a WD10EACS - available for about $240 at NewEgg.com
Good luck!


----------



## IwantmyTHX (Oct 12, 2005)

kcmurphy88 said:


> I bought the MX-1 on sale at Fry's along with a Seagate ST310005N1A1AS kit, also on sale.
> 
> Works OK, but BOY is the drive noisy. I can hear it go thunka-thunk even though it's inside a cabinet 10 feet away.
> 
> Is there a drive that is REALLY quiet inside a MX-1 case?


FWIW I got the Seagate ST3750640AS-RK in an MX-1 and I never hear it. It is on its side between the Receiver and the TV on an open shelf.


----------



## Mr_Movie_Dog (Aug 23, 2008)

IwantmyTHX said:


> FWIW I got the Seagate ST3750640AS-RK in an MX-1 and I never hear it. It is on its side between the Receiver and the TV on an open shelf.


For $10 more you could have got twice the drive in performance if you would have got this Seagate drive ST3750330AS and for longer life and continuous operation the network/server version Seagate ST3750330NS for $50 more would be a even better choice, if it has a "NS" it is made for continuous operation "RAID type drive" with a much long MTBF "AS" is the cheaper desktop drive.

I've built and supported thousands of PC's and Servers yearly and Seagate is a much better drive then WD's are and they tend to be cheaper as well. The one issue you need to be aware of is that if you buy a Seagate drive retail or oem it most probably will be jumpered for compatibility mode so you may need to remove the jumper before installing it so that you are interfacing the drive in SATA II mode instead of SATA I.

Has anyone used this external enclosure "AMS DS-2350S Aluminum Black eSATA 5 bay SATA Enclosure - Retail "? I would like to throw 5 1TB Seagates in it using JBOD so that I don't loose drive space by striping with RAID.

Newegg has it for $218 and you can use it in hotswap if you wish to RAID.

"newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817332017"


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jul 13, 2008)

Many thanks for this thread.

I have two HR-21's and want to put a new drive on one of them. From reading this thread there seems to be a general consensus that the MX-1 enclosure is a good idea along with a sata drive. Is this configuration preferred over an external drive? Are there pro's and cons to using an external drive or the MX-1? It also seems that the drive needs to be 3.0. Are there other performance requirements or recommendations? Do I need to avoid the cheaper drives and spend the money on a drive that has better numbers or does that not make a difference as long as you have the 3.0?

Thanks for any help.

K


----------



## freddie03 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have not been able to use a 1TB Seagate on the HR21...
works great with the HR20....
should i give up?
Can anyone help with the HR21 and Seagate 1TB ST310005PA1E3-RK model?


----------



## freddie03 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have not been able to use a 1TB Seagate on the HR21...
works great with the HR20....
should i give up?
Can anyone help with the HR21 and Seagate 1TB ST310005PA1E3-RK model?
I have not been able to use a 1TB Seagate on the HR21...
works great with the HR20....
should i give up?
Can anyone help with the HR21 and Seagate 1TB ST310005PA1E3-RK model?

Hr21
Hr20
LG 1080 37" LCD
Sharp 1080 47" LCD
I started with D*TV in the old time of 1997
... best in the verse' .... D*TV is, yes?

peace & be safe
david


----------



## Wrangor (Oct 16, 2008)

Alright - I am a technical idiot compared to most of you, so please help me. I have read through this thread, and followed the instructions on purchasing a WD 1TB Hard Drive and coupling it with an Antec Enclosure. After the quick installation the unit is running great. I hooked it up to my Direct TV HR-21 and once again it worked perfect. 

The problem I am having is that I cannot get my PC (Dell XPS 420 w/ Windows Vista) to recognize the drive where I can view the files. If I format the drive (erasing all the data) my computer will recognize it as a hard drive and allow me to use it as such, but once I hook it up to my DVR it is reformatted (I believe) in order to save the programs from the DVR. The WD Hard Drive will show up in my 'Disk Management' as 'Disk 1', but the drive will not show up in the 'My Computer' section where I can upload the videos from the hard drive to my computer.

PLEASE HELP... I have spent 4-5 hours today trying to figure it out, and I need some help. Step by step instructions would be a LIFESAVER.

Thanks for the great thread, and thank you in advance for any help that you are able to offer me.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Wrangor said:


> Alright - I am a technical idiot compared to most of you, so please help me. I have read through this thread, and followed the instructions on purchasing a WD 1TB Hard Drive and coupling it with an Antec Enclosure. After the quick installation the unit is running great. I hooked it up to my Direct TV HR-21 and once again it worked perfect.
> 
> The problem I am having is that I cannot get my PC (Dell XPS 420 w/ Windows Vista) to recognize the drive where I can view the files. If I format the drive (erasing all the data) my computer will recognize it as a hard drive and allow me to use it as such, but once I hook it up to my DVR it is reformatted (I believe) in order to save the programs from the DVR. The WD Hard Drive will show up in my 'Disk Management' as 'Disk 1', but the drive will not show up in the 'My Computer' section where I can upload the videos from the hard drive to my computer.
> 
> ...


Windows needs it formatted one way. 
The HR21 needs if formatted a different way.
Not sure exactly what you're trying to do, but you're basically trying to do 2 incompatible things at once. 
Here's what I'd do: Pick one and stick with it.
If you're trying to watch the HR21's recordings on your PC by pulling them up in Windows, well, you can't.


----------



## Wrangor (Oct 16, 2008)

Again - I apologize for the novice nature of these questions. It has probably already been addressed in other threads before. There is no solution to allow your computer to read the video files that are downloaded from the HR21?


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Wrangor said:


> Again - I apologize for the novice nature of these questions. It has probably already been addressed in other threads before. There is no solution to allow your computer to read the video files that are downloaded from the HR21?


Nope.
D* is working on a software tool that will let you watch D* recordings on your PC, but only via a local network. 
It's not quite ready yet. 
Even when it is ready, you will not be able to have Windows read the files on the hard drive and do anything with them. 
Rather, the HR21 will send the playback over your home network to your PC.


----------



## Wrangor (Oct 16, 2008)

Dang...thanks for the info. Atleast I now have a 1TB Hard Drive for my HR-21, but was hoping to be able to cut up sporting events and burn them to a DVD. Oh well.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

Wrangor said:


> Dang...thanks for the info. Atleast I now have a 1TB Hard Drive for my HR-21, but was hoping to be able to cut up sporting events and burn them to a DVD. Oh well.


They'd poke themselves in the eyeballs with sharp knives before they'd let you use your PC to do that (or anything else) with their digital files ;-)


----------



## jdouglas2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

So the Seagate Pro external drive models still do not work with the HR21-700? Guess I should never assume that an e-sata plug means any e-sata drive should work when it comes to Direct TV DVR's. Sort of depressing that you have to be a computer techie to do something simple like this very easily. And of course the manual says nothing about it except "for future use".


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

jdouglas2000 said:


> So the Seagate Pro external drive models still do not work with the HR21-700? Guess I should never assume that an e-sata plug means any e-sata drive should work when it comes to Direct TV DVR's. Sort of depressing that you have to be a computer techie to do something simple like this very easily. And of course the manual says nothing about it except "for future use".


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735


----------



## IwantmyTHX (Oct 12, 2005)

russdog said:


> They'd poke themselves in the eyeballs with sharp knives before they'd let you use your PC to do that (or anything else) with their digital files ;-)


They'd even use dull knives so it would hurt more!

I'd be happy if the just offered a way to use a computer(network) to be able to store files, even if they could only be played back on their receiver(s). I just want to be able to have more storage(I have that already with an external drive), be able to RAID that data for Redundancy, and be able to share it between *MY* 2 Receivers.

I wonder how long it will take them to have DNA security in their receivers so only the owner can watch TV.:sure:


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

marathonman89 said:


> FYI - Cavalry 1TB (Single Disk) Dual Interface (USB 2.0 & eSATA) External Hard Drive with eSata cable at buy.com, $229.00 delivered.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373&adid=17654&dcaid=17653


Just bought my second Cavalry 1TB drive from buy.com for $129. Hundred bucks cheaper a year later. Nice.


----------



## soulman15 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a HR21-700 and purchased a Cavalry 1TB model number CAXE3701T0. Works perfectly. I have one issue i can't figure out though. I have shows on my internal drive that i still watch quite often, and its such a hassle to have to reset and turn off the external everytime i want to swap back and forth from the internal and external drive.

Is there an easy way to copy the items from my internal drive to my external one so i dont have to reboot anymore? can you also us the internal drive as a backup?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

soulman15 said:


> I have a HR21-700 and purchased a Cavalry 1TB model number CAXE3701T0. Works perfectly. I have one issue i can't figure out though. I have shows on my internal drive that i still watch quite often, and its such a hassle to have to reset and turn off the external everytime i want to swap back and forth from the internal and external drive.
> 
> Is there an easy way to copy the items from my internal drive to my external one so i dont have to reboot anymore? can you also us the internal drive as a backup?


 sorry, nope..


----------



## soulman15 (Apr 1, 2009)

houskamp said:


> sorry, nope..


What about ripping them to a DVD? can that be done? if so, do you know the procedure?


----------

